# tell us your lizards names



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

tell us your lizards name


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay the Beardie is Pepper, and my two Netted dragons are Dredge (unusual I know, but because he's always excavating the sand  ) and Sienna (Burnt Sienna is close to the colour on her neck).


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

nice names keep them coming


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 16, 2010)

My Blue tongues were, Godzilla and Combo


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 17, 2010)

My female lace monitor is called NeLiSh, because when she was young she was a *Ne*rvous *Li*ttle *Sh*__!


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol crocdoc


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

sparks for my beardie!!!(His little spikes are like sparks poking out of him and when is scared the shoots away!!,like a spark!!)


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice name you guys all have great reasons for there names keep them coming


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 17, 2010)

My beardies were Max and Millie, My netted was Ned (My partner tried to say netted when he was drunk and it came out Ned, so it just stuck)


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 17, 2010)

eastern beardies, mojo, whispa, bentley & dharla netties are touche & ditto levis levis is matari (like atari but with an m lol)


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine are called Central Bearded Dragons!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Oct 17, 2010)

my lil pygmy is called savanah


----------



## sesa-sayin (Oct 17, 2010)

all my lizards are called "Godha ",the sanskrit word meaning" lizard ". every sylabble in a sanskrit has philosophical meaning....Go= cow; Dha=to hold , carry or to wear........i think it refers to the large varanids, which can bring down a cow


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

graet names you guys loonytoon love to see pics of the monitor keep them coming they are great


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 17, 2010)

My daughters Bluetongue we called Lurch, same expression as Addams Family Lurch so it kind of fitted lol.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

cool


----------



## Sel (Oct 17, 2010)

Beardies- Jazz, Jatz, Biscuit, Cookie (my boys named the last 2)

Blueys- Bubblegum, Skittles (boys named these)

Geckos- Luna and male gecko


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

great names sel like the kids ones lol


----------



## falana1 (Oct 17, 2010)

My two lace monitors name speedy&turbo


----------



## falana1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Frist day i got them


this pic done the other day nite


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Awwwww,Cute lacies Falana


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

great lacies they look great falana


----------



## falana1 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanx i got from david awhile ago an now get big&eat alot i love them ..


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

im getting some bobtails soon thinking of calling him Stego for stegosaurus


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 17, 2010)

I try to name all mine but I'm running out of idea's - the beardies are big mama & big papa, Freddy,Nim & Galeleio from nim's island my daughters fave movie : p 
The pygmy's are Funk,Staa,Trejour,doux and Flash...my nick name,my company name and flash caus he's just a fast little bugger that takes off like a flash and The blue tongue's are my daughters so she named them Alvin and Brittney from the chipmunks movie...
I still haven't named my Boyds- Can't think of ne thing that is just right and they so damn spunky they need awsome names


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> I try to name all mine but I'm running out of idea's - the beardies are big mama & big papa, Freddy,Nim & Galeleio from nim's island my daughters fave movie : p
> The pygmy's are Funk,Staa,Trejour,doux and Flash...my nick name,my company name and flash caus he's just a fast little bugger that takes off like a flash and The blue tongue's are my daughters so she named them Alvin and Brittney from the chipmunks movie...
> I still haven't named my Boyds- Can't think of ne thing that is just right and they so damn spunky they need awsome names


 
Highlited in red is one name and how about Brute or bouncer!!:lol:.


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 17, 2010)

2 beardies 
CLEO (patra) 
RAH (he is very visual 0_o)


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 17, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> im getting some bobtails soon thinking of calling him Stego for stegosaurus


 stego is pretty cool i just thought of stegs??


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah thanks keep them coming great names


----------



## Flippy (Oct 17, 2010)

3 Eastern Water Dragons
Fanta, Spike and George


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 17, 2010)

Beardie is Cranky. Blueys used to be Bowie and Rickets.


----------



## dossy (Oct 17, 2010)

my berded dragon is osca and my jacky dragon is dash (if u move she dashes off)


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome names guys flippy awesome name fanta


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 17, 2010)

my gecko's name is kenji


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

cool may be getting a snake next year might call him renji lol great minds think alike


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 17, 2010)

haha that they do 
what kind of snake are you looking at getting?


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 17, 2010)

My son just named three geckos we picked up last night...They are 1 male, 2 females, he named them Buzz, Jessie and he wanted to go with Woody, but it was a girl...So it got the other girl lizard...


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 17, 2010)

My thick-taild gecko is "Mr spotts" lol the beardies r steve and corky ands the blueys r fatty and skinny(self explanitry)


----------



## VickiR (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 3 Netteds , Marley, Dakoda and Kai


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

samantha im probably going to get a stimson or a carpet im a beginner so yeah and im also in WA but great names guys keep them coming


----------



## Lollypop (Oct 18, 2010)

My yellow beardies - 'P' (short for Present Boy, my little girls b-day pressie a few yrs ago), Stumpy, Lollypop, Sunflower, Bumblebee, Pumpkin, Haystack.
My red beardies - Nullabor, Sunrise, Aussie, Strawberry
My orange beardies - Beardie (kids named him lol), The Fat Lady (reverse psychology seems to be working), Clarabelle, Beezelbub (Bub for short), Pebbles
My whites - Tilly (Chantilly Lace), Crazy (kids again), Speckles, Mini & Octavius.
My Eastern - Bigfella/BiggySmalls (gangster)
I think I remembered everyone!?


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

god you like beardies


----------



## babba007 (Oct 18, 2010)

My boys named my 2 beardies, Zorro and Zelda.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

zorro great movie zelda great game good choices


----------



## Andrais (Oct 18, 2010)

blue tongues: snappy and bob (i am a fan of the name bob) it means (BIG-OLD-BLOB)
centrals beardies: Dio (after Ronnie james Dio) and Rex (his name was originally Bruce but after watching Jurassic park the other night the name changed quickly 
Eastern beardie is Lilli
and Bredli is Nagini or Nags


----------



## guzzo (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have a lizard but if I did I would call it Warren...boy or girl Warren is a good name.


----------



## Lollypop (Oct 18, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> god you like beardies


 
Yep lol. But they each have their own personalities. + I can't afford to get into any other species as, as u can tell I'm a touch obsessive lol. I forgot Mamba, Gemima & Little Red Riding Hood - don't tell them though:lol:


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

guzzo yeah that is a great name if you are going to get a lizard make a thread and trust me youll get a few replies id think. ID POST ON YOUR THREAD


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

lollypop dont worry your secret is safe with me


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 18, 2010)

Im geting my Lacie on saturday thinking of calling him jub-jub


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

pythrulz post a thread when you get him and put on some pics id love to see him yeah jub jub is pretty cool what about dante


----------



## TigerCoastal (Oct 18, 2010)

Just picked up our beardie on the weekend, named it bongo, not sure if its male/female so wanted something that fits either


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

bongo i havent heard that one before but it is a great name for a beardie now that i think about it


----------



## blakehose (Oct 18, 2010)

My Sand monitor is called 'Goey'


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

cool goey is that because hes really fast


----------



## Lollypop (Oct 18, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> lollypop dont worry your secret is safe with me



Ha Ha Ha!!!!
I was just trying to also demonstrate that no matter how many u have, u can always name them - it takes me a few wks sometimes, just observing etc - they always give u a clue


----------



## guzzo (Oct 18, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> guzzo yeah that is a great name if you are going to get a lizard make a thread and trust me youll get a few replies id think. ID POST ON YOUR THREAD



Well Lizardman...If I ever get a lizard you will be the first to know haha


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 19, 2010)

My first bearded dragon when I was young was called, "Wizzard". Then we got "Arby" (Arbiter) the blotched bluey who's passed away, next I have "Briss" (Brisbourne) because the file-name of the pictures the guys sent me were 'briss...etc.', next I looked after "Col" (Collossus) for a while before he returned and then lastly I have "Rem/Remmy" (Remmington), the little bearded dragon.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a male Spencer's Monitor called "Scrambles: The Death Dealer"
Taken from a cartoon where they name a hurricane the same name.
Getting a female very soon and I might go with "Whiplash" unless she never whips me...

I once saw one for sale that was named "Raptor" which I thought was a pretty good name also.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah these are all great names guys shortstuff great monitor names and lollypop you are absouletly right it does take a while to get there names but once you get the reptile after a while they pretty much tell you there names


----------



## SarahJane (Oct 19, 2010)

My Bluetongue is Nerbert


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 19, 2010)

nerbert is a good name for a bluetongue


----------



## noctavier (Oct 28, 2010)

Our inland's are Jackadgerie & Nimatahbelle (Jack & Nimmy), my eastern's Fester, our henry lawsoni are Gimli & Pip and our Levis Levis are Lenny & Luna. *=^..^=*


----------



## Akraziatic (Oct 30, 2010)

guzzo said:


> I don't have a lizard but if I did I would call it Warren...boy or girl Warren is a good name.


 


Haha. My old mans name is Warren. It made me picture him as a beardie sitting in his cheer bobbing his, trying not to fall asleep after I give him a few beers.

My Beardie's name is Sarge. Because when I was picking him he seemed to be in control of all the others in the enclosure. He's certainly in control of me.


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2010)

My male _V.panoptes_ is named itchy, dunno what happend to scratchy


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 30, 2010)

I have -

Cunninghams, Mr Pumpleton (He's so fat)
Cunninghams, Zeki (Small and blind)
Levis Levis, Butch
Levis Levis, Nugungo


I had -

Bluies, el Nombre' and Gobbles
Shingleback, Princess.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 1, 2010)

uhh for my beardies, gizmo (small and hyperactive, also just finished watching gremlins when i came up with the name)
sasquatch (huge and i dunno, tenacious d, lol, if you know it)


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

lol i love the gremlins


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 1, 2010)

My little Lacie named jub-jub


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 2, 2010)

jub jub is so awesome great looking lacie


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks lizardman Ive only had him a week love him already


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah love lacies


----------



## kupper (Nov 2, 2010)

Gecko 1 , gecko 2 continues to gecko 60 :lol:


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL what sort of geckos


----------



## kupper (Nov 3, 2010)

All knobtails


----------



## stephen (Nov 3, 2010)

BB or beautiful bredli is my hypo,patch is my red phase bredli,dotty & fleckz r my 2 yearling female bredli's.
Venom is my male ulluru woma,serp & zemia r my yearling RHD woma pr,plush,pile & solerman r my coastal carpet trio.
Sir Richmond is my high yellow jungle & tigga is his mrs.Rhonda & renni r my breeding pr of accies,Spike,prickles,& nettles r my orange beardie trio,hugo,& paris r my yellow beardie pr.Fred,barnie,willma,& betty r my 4 eastern water dragons,whip,flip & ezmarelda r my jacky dragon trio cowabunga is my little short necked turtle.l still havent named my trio of beaded geckos or my trio of smooth knob tails.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 3, 2010)

my 3 yo daughter called my 2 female vitticeps 'gracie and piper' no idea why gracie was suppose to be graeme but i think he is a she lol


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 3, 2010)

woah nice collection you guys great names to


----------

